# Why does Marlow pee while hopping?



## basicallyeileen (Mar 27, 2012)

Hello. My English angora bunny is peeing while he hops. He rooms with two other bunnies so you can imagine how messy this gets. Poor Henry, the giant angora, always has pee stained fur. Luckily Henry doesn't mind being washed off, but still I'd like to get Marlow to stop this behavior.

I have made some housing changes lately: Marlow used to room with another English angora, Hootley. All my bunnies are neutered males just about 1 year old. In just a few hours span, the two rabbits went from snuggling and grooming each other to fighting each other to the point of cuts that drew blood. So Marlow went to live with Henry and Bijou. He doesn't fight with them at all, but now I have the pee/hopping problem.

Any thoughts on why the two bunnies turned mean so suddenly or on how to get the pee/hopping to stop would be great.


----------



## PupTheRabbit (Mar 28, 2012)

I think he is spraying. Marking his territory. Is he neutered?


----------



## basicallyeileen (Mar 28, 2012)

Yes, he's neutered. If that's the reason, will he stop eventually?


----------



## LakeCondo (Mar 28, 2012)

If he weren't neutered, getting him neutered might have fixed the problem.
Maybe Marlow should be a solo rabbit.


----------



## basicallyeileen (Mar 28, 2012)

I hate seeing them by themselves. They look lonely. Plus, I like to give them plenty of space and I don't have any more solo room for Marlow.


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 28, 2012)

When is he spraying, every time he hops are just spradically? And since he's neutered, this wouldn't be a terrirtorial thing. How old was he when he wasneutered? Have you seen a Rabbit Vet? Maybe there is a underlying health problem that is causing the problem. Maybe that lonely look is a sad, hurt look.

I have two neutered males who don't spray or even pee territorially. My suggestion is get an advise of a Rabbit Vet. 

K


----------



## basicallyeileen (Mar 28, 2012)

He sprays only sporadically. He was 5 months old when he was neutered (per my vet's direction). Thanks for the tip. I was beginning to wonder if it was a health issue or a behavior issue. It just timed in exactly when I switched his living arrangement. I'll ask my vet.


----------



## LakeCondo (Mar 28, 2012)

*basicallyeileen wrote: *


> I hate seeing them by themselves. They look lonely. Plus, I like to give them plenty of space and I don't have any more solo room for Marlow.


I thought you had one solo rabbit already, so I was suggesting that the 2 switch places. Then at least you can see if the urination stops & will know if it's emotional rather than physical.


----------



## basicallyeileen (Mar 28, 2012)

Yes, but my solo rabbit is solo because he bites. He's a lovely rabbit, but has never played well with others.


----------

